# Mexican Street Corn Salad with Avocado



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

4 ears of fresh corn (husked and kernels cut from cob about 3 1/2 cups)
1 1/2 tbsp vegetable oil
1/3 cup chopped red onion
1/3 cup chopped cilantro
1 jalapeno pepper, stemmed, seeded and minced
1 clove of garlic, minced
3 oz Cotija cheese, finely crumbled
3 tbsp mayonnaise
1 1/2 tbsp fresh lime juice, divided
1/2 tsp of chili powder, then more to taste (I use part ancho chili powder)
1 1/2 medium ripe avocados, peeled, cored and chopped small

Heat vegetable oil in large skillet on med-high heat, until shimmering, add corn and season with salt to taste and toss, then let cook, tossing about every 2 minutes until corn is well charred, 6 to 10 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool.
Add cooled corn to a bowl and add onions, cilantro, jalapeno, garlic, 3/4 of the Cotija, mayo, 1 tbsp of lime juice and chili powders. Toss together to mix thoroughly, then add diced avocados, remaining lime juice, and mix gently. Adjust seasoning and add more chili powder if needed. Sprinkle top with remaining Cojita cheese and serve with chips. People will gobble it down!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Goodness!
Sounds great


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yummmmm. I will definitely give this a try. We make street corn all the time.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Yummmmm. I will definitely give this a try. We make street corn all the time.


:jol:Trust me Laura, it is fantastic. I have even started making it and giving it as neighbor gifts. (it's that good) And what is great, it's not overly Mexican, just good stuff!


----------



## rocknrude (May 1, 2010)

Sounds delicious!


----------

